# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Heres my total testosterone, is it low?

## LiftedDuramax2007

This was taken 6 months ago also. Is this considered low? and if so how low?
Im 29 and just started a Test E cycle only 3 days ago

Component Your Value Standard Range 
TESTOSTERONE , TOTAL 182 >245- ng/dL

----------


## stevey_6t9

have you typed this right.

are we looking at the 182?? where is the ranges??

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> have you typed this right.
> 
> are we looking at the 182?? where is the ranges??


yes 182 is correct and the range is to the right of 182

----------


## stevey_6t9

oh sorry i see.

defiently very low, even lower then mine.

whats your cycle experience?

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> oh sorry i see.
> 
> defiently very low, even lower then mine.
> 
> whats your cycle experience?


Ive done 2 cycles of havoc, 1st time didnt do a PCT, 2nd time I had nolva on hand and took 20mg each day for 14 days

My sex drive was kicking on havoc and my lifts went up alot. The last time I did have was over a year ago. So that test was done about 6 months after my 2nd cycle which I used nolvadex with.

I ate good enough back then and trained right to gain some mass but I only got so big. Thats when I decided to be tested. So now I attributed my inability to get any bigger to my low test numbers.

----------


## KTY

WOW! Gonna suck when your dick stops working at 29! Very inexperienced you definitely don't know what you are doing. Another "wanna-be" monster. Sad. I am guessing you don't have a sniff about proper diet and training. Good luck trying to get your test levels back to normal.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> WOW! Gonna suck when your dick stops working at 29! Very inexperienced you definitely don't know what you are doing. Another "wanna-be" monster. Sad. I am guessing you don't have a sniff about proper diet and training. Good luck trying to get your test levels back to normal.


Instead of trying to harp on someone how about giving him constructive criticism. Because as it stands right now, you look like someone who just registered to start pissing people off. Why doesnt he know what he is doing?

----------


## tboney

> WOW! Gonna suck when your dick stops working at 29! Very inexperienced you definitely don't know what you are doing. Another "wanna-be" monster. Sad. I am guessing you don't have a sniff about proper diet and training. Good luck trying to get your test levels back to normal.


Hey bro, not very productive! No need to be a smart ass.

----------


## tboney

> Instead of trying to harp on someone how about giving him constructive criticism. Because as it stands right now, you look like someone who just registered to start pissing people off. Why doesnt he know what he is doing?


I agree!! Check yourself punk!

----------


## KTY

> Instead of trying to harp on someone how about giving him constructive criticism. Because as it stands right now, you look like someone who just registered to start pissing people off. Why doesnt he know what he is doing?


Okay I am sorry, I will let you guys coddle and hug him until he is all better. My bad I thought I was in the mens section. 

As for positive advice. Quit doing gay cycles and do some research. Clearly the OP has not much knowledge and probably with a proper diet and routine he will grow bigger and faster then he did with some PH or slapped together cycle.

And no I didn't sign up to piss people off...  :Chairshot:

----------


## tboney

How old are you? Do your parents know that you are on this site?

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Okay I am sorry, I will let you guys coddle and hug him until he is all better. My bad I thought I was in the mens section. 
> 
> As for positive advice. Quit doing gay cycles and do some research. Clearly the OP has not much knowledge and probably with a proper diet and routine he will grow bigger and faster then he did with some PH or slapped together cycle.
> 
> And no I didn't sign up to piss people off...


 :Haha:  What do you know another parrot. Thanks for your words of wisdom.

----------


## grumpee

> WOW! Gonna suck when your dick stops working at 29! Very inexperienced you definitely don't know what you are doing. Another "wanna-be" monster. Sad. I am guessing you don't have a sniff about proper diet and training. Good luck trying to get your test levels back to normal.


just out of curiousity why will his dick stop working ? Just trying to educate myself ?

----------


## KAOZ

If i was u i would hit some hcg for a few weeks then a month on nolvadex an see what happens.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> WOW! Gonna suck when your dick stops working at 29! Very inexperienced you definitely don't know what you are doing. Another "wanna-be" monster. Sad. I am guessing you don't have a sniff about proper diet and training. Good luck trying to get your test levels back to normal.


Just another dipshit

Obviously I didnt know jack when I did the Havoc. I still dont know everything but I learn something new everyday.
And Im quite sure Ill recover just fine on this cycle

Not going to run HCG , I will see how I do on PCT in 4 weeks with just nolva and clomid.

----------


## Danabolic

Why do people feel the need to even post something negative when someone asks a serious question? Just ignore that guy, probably everyone who knows him does....

Do a search on here for 'HTPA Handbook'. Its got some good information. It also says that if you're taking Clomid, that Nolva isn't necessary. I'm not an Endo or chemist, but I know quite a few very credible guys who will recommend just Clomid for 3-4 weeks post-cycle, wait a couple weeks and get bloodwork again to see if your natural FSH and LH are working to keep your test in norm range. You'll most likely notice the difference before bloodwork, but trust me, just make sure.

----------


## KTY

Us guys post negative stuff because it won't matter they won't listen.

And yes I am just another parrot that knows nothing... Ha ha 

After reading the cycle logs and member pics I know I learned to laugh my ass off... There is definitely a reason AAS have a bad rep and its these clowns that give it that bad name. What a joke....

Anyways good luck with your cycle I am sure you will be a monster when your finished!!!

Post up your diet, lets see what you are eating

P.S. If nothing else make sure you do a proper PCT

----------


## Bloodsaw

> Why do people feel the need to even post something negative when someone asks a serious question? Just ignore that guy, probably everyone who knows him does....
> 
> Do a search on here for 'HTPA Handbook'. Its got some good information. It also says that if you're taking Clomid, that Nolva isn't necessary. I'm not an Endo or chemist, but I know quite a few very credible guys who will recommend just Clomid for 3-4 weeks post-cycle, wait a couple weeks and get bloodwork again to see if your natural FSH and LH are working to keep your test in norm range. You'll most likely notice the difference before bloodwork, but trust me, just make sure.




Ive heard the opposite, if your going to just JUST clomid, or JUST nolva, to go with Nolva.....sorry to hijack but this may help the OP also, anyone wanna chime in?

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

Its ok I got plenty of nolva and clomid so Im going to run both just to be on the safe side

although since i do take 2 pills of each 2 20mg of nolva and 2 50mg of clomid each day. Should I do 1 of each in morning and then 1 of each in afternoon?

----------


## KTY

What are you eating???

Post up your diet duramax

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> What are you eating???
> 
> Post up your diet duramax


Ill type it out later but heres my macros. 250gP/250gC/80gF 2700cals

Before someone says you arent eating enough. I am constantly stuffed. I do need to do alot more cardio than Im currently doing and then I could probably add another 300-400cals to my diet. Ive been eating roughly that much for 2 weeks now and Ive gained 1.5lbs but I look noticably a tad bit leaner

----------


## KTY

At least you know your diet is crap...  :Haha:  

My girlfriend eats more then you.... Nut up or save the gear! Sorry not trying to be harsh but seriously you shouldn't be on ANY gear.

Mr. Parrot

----------


## KTY

Here are a few things to consider Duramax for you and the wreckless cycler's... Read them all.

1) To even consider using AAS, you should have AT LEAST two years of hard, consistant training under your belt. Preferably, you've trained for longer, tried all types of training (powerlifting, high-intensity, reps, different frequencies, many different exercise, etc), and reached a point where everything you try with varying diets and training has left you stuck at some point in strength and size for a year or so. I'd be willing to bet that most beginnners who think they've done everything and are stuck, havent exhausted all the training and diet possibilities. For example, DC regularly puts serious size on natural guys who've tried everything else.

2) You should know how your body responds to diet. Do you hold water on lots of simple carbs? Do you need to eat a lot to keep your weight up, or do you struggle with putting on excess bodyfat? And on and on...

3) MANY AAS go through a process called aromatization in the liver where your liver turns androgens into estrogens. These are all the test compounds, anadrol , d-bol, etc. The trens and deca have progesterone side effects. This all adds up to lots of water retention and "bloating," and this is NOT size! The extra estrogen will cause you to add FAT in addition to water.

4) Use anti-estrogens such as nolvadex , and add an anti-aromatase such as arimidex . Stay on these a good six weeks after your last shot to give your body a chance to normalize, while keeping the estrogen levels down. Yuo could add in some clomid to enhace the HPT axis, and hcg - this gets a bit trickier.

5) Avoid supressing (shutting down) your HPT axis as much as possible with shorter cycles (6-8 weeks), and the lowest doses you need.

6) There is not one beginner here (or anywhere!) who needs more than 350 or so TOTAL mg (that means all the drugs you plan on taking added together) per week for their first 3-4 cycles. More is not better, and just gives you lots of sides to deal with at a time when you're trying to figure out how your body will respond to various AAS.

7) Stuffing yourself will only make you fat. Absorption of proteins, carbs, and fats is transport mediated and cannot be "forced." Yuor caloric needs are dictated by your muscle mass, matabolic rate, and energy output (training and daily activities). The reason Ronnie and Jay can get away with eating 5000+ calories a day is their tremendous muscle mass, possible use of thyroid drugs to speed metabolism, and workloads that would kill a horse. Virtually all non-pro level bodybuilders who try this will simply end up FAT.

8) Finally, if you going to use AAS to simply look good - don't. It'll be a waste of money and time, and expose you to potential side effects and legal risks all for what? So you can wear a tight shirt in the clubs? Come on! Consider AAS IF all the first two above have been achieved, and you really want to compete.

I've probably missed some stuff here, do some homework, ask questions, and listen to the advice of people who've been there and made many of these mistakes already. Maybe, just maybe, you'll learn something and save yourself some grief and money. 

Lastly don't be offended at some of the negative criticism you will get. This is serious stuff which will have serious life long consciences if done wrong or for the wrong reasons. Some of us are harsh because we are men not little boys talking about why you shouldn't smoke that cig or crush that can of beer. You can call us "parrots" or whatever you dream up but if we didn't care and tried to look out for the younger generation then we wouldn't be on this boards giving our advice from experience we'd just let you fail and have huge titties and a soft little pecker  :Smilie: 

Anyways I'm done ranting now. Have a great weekend!

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> At least you know your diet is crap...  
> 
> My girlfriend eats more then you.... Nut up or save the gear! Sorry not trying to be harsh but seriously you shouldn't be on ANY gear.
> 
> Mr. Parrot


seriously bud you're a ****ing pest now. How would you have any clue that my diet is crap by my macros? You know what I dont care, go ahead and waste your time posting

----------


## KTY

2700 cals and 250g of protein on a test cycle??????? What are you a 100 lbs soaking wet. Stupid kid

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Here are a few things to consider Duramax for you and the wreckless cycler's... Read them all.
> 
> 1) To even consider using AAS, you should have AT LEAST two years of hard, consistant training under your belt. Preferably, you've trained for longer, tried all types of training (powerlifting, high-intensity, reps, different frequencies, many different exercise, etc), and reached a point where everything you try with varying diets and training has left you stuck at some point in strength and size for a year or so. I'd be willing to bet that most beginnners who think they've done everything and are stuck, havent exhausted all the training and diet possibilities. For example, DC regularly puts serious size on natural guys who've tried everything else.*Where do people get their numbers from? 2 yrs... 4 yrs... 5 yrs. Why? Steroids are actually not at all necessary and if you do things right, you will never reach your maximum potential.*
> 
> 2) You should know how your body responds to diet. Do you hold water on lots of simple carbs? Do you need to eat a lot to keep your weight up, or do you struggle with putting on excess bodyfat? And on and on...
> 
> 3) MANY AAS go through a process called aromatization in the liver where your liver turns androgens into estrogens. These are all the test compounds, anadrol , d-bol, etc. The trens and deca have progesterone side effects. This all adds up to lots of water retention and "bloating," and this is NOT size! The extra estrogen will cause you to add FAT in addition to water.*Irrelevant*
> 
> 4) Use anti-estrogens such as nolvadex , and add an anti-aromatase such as arimidex . Stay on these a good six weeks after your last shot to give your body a chance to normalize, while keeping the estrogen levels down. Yuo could add in some clomid to enhace the HPT axis, and hcg - this gets a bit trickier.
> ...


This is what is called an attempt at a constructive criticism post KTY. All the other posts are just immature stabs with no educational background. Hence the term parrot. Its as if you are simply repeating something that you have heard over and over again. 

If you want to get the message across firmly, you can do with out the insults. Its basic over the counter psychology... I said, you dont know what you are doing and this is why... as opposed to "You are an idiot"... you would tend to give me the time of day to listen to what I have to say.

OP - Post your complete diet in the diet section because Im willing to bet that your calories are way too low.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> 2700 cals and 250g of protein on a test cycle??????? What are you a 100 lbs soaking wet. Stupid kid


While I agree that 2700 calories sounds low, 250g of protein is more then enough for someone who is 250lbs for hypertrophy.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Us guys post negative stuff because it won't matter they won't listen.
> 
> And yes I am just another parrot that knows nothing... Ha ha 
> 
> After reading the cycle logs and member pics I know I learned to laugh my ass off... There is definitely a reason AAS have a bad rep and its these clowns that give it that bad name. What a joke....
> 
> Anyways good luck with your cycle I am sure you will be a monster when your finished!!!
> 
> Post up your diet, lets see what you are eating
> ...


troll. You have 10 posts and are already trying to stir the pot. I hope you are in ridiculous competition shape to be mocking the members here. 
And even if you were, you would be deemed arrogant and narcissistic so it is a lose lose for you. My suggestion... do a little bit of growing up, feel better about yourself... then come back.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> While I agree that 2700 calories sounds low, 250g of protein is more then enough for someone who is 250lbs for hypertrophy.


I was a 3100cals 275gP/275gC/100gF 90% good fats and I was gaining fat so I cut it back to 2700 cals and things are working just fine. Im gaining size and losing BF. So Im going with what works. 




> troll. You have 10 posts and are already trying to stir the pot. I hope you are in ridiculous competition shape to be mocking the members here. 
> And even if you were, you would be deemed arrogant and narcissistic so it is a lose lose for you. My suggestion... do a little bit of growing up, feel better about yourself... then come back.


All of his posts have been in my threads and only my threads or quoting my posts. I dont get it. There are alot more people on here than me that are unprepared. Im not saying I am spot on on my diet, but its working and I think thats all that matters, no?
Maybe I could be adding even more mass but Im up 6lbs in 8 weeks and Im defintely leaner from day 1 of starting AAS. What more could I ask for?

This is something I was not able to accomplish naturally, due to my low test levels? I dont know, Im thinking it was because I train the same as I always have and Im seeing big gains in most all exercises. Ive tried many routines and know what works best for me.
My diet has gotten better since starting AAS just because of the determination to make this cycle successful in my eyes. But I was eating just fine before starting that I shouldve been seeing gains and I wasnt.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

I will tell you, that fat should only be about 15-20% of calories...

My recommendation is a high carb med protein low fat diets for almost all goals.What is your actual goal right now? Hypertrophy? Cutting? 

What AAS are you taking right now? I cant find it in the above posts.

----------


## BJJ

> This was taken 6 months ago also. Is this considered low? and if so how low?
> Im 29 and just started a Test E cycle only 3 days ago
> 
> Component Your Value Standard Range 
> TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL 182 >245- ng/dL


If 182 ng/dl is your number and you are 29yo, that makes your value to 6.32 nmol/L.

So yes, it is low.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> I will tell you, that fat should only be about 15-20% of calories...
> 
> My recommendation is a high carb med protein low fat diets for almost all goals.What is your actual goal right now? Hypertrophy? Cutting? 
> 
> What AAS are you taking right now? I cant find it in the above posts.


Well it seems like I pack on more fat with doing high carbs, maybe it was because I was taking in carbs til almost bed time? My fats are mostly coming from fish oil, olive oil and the steak I eat.
The goal now is to cut and maintain mass but Im adding mass slowly and cutting at this point.
Itd always be nice to do it even faster if I can manage to. 

Im just running Test E 500mg/wk just started week 9 on thursday

----------


## KTY

6lbs in 8 weeks on 500mg of Test E??? Please tell me that's a typo

----------


## KTY

Road To Recovery,

In response to your replies to my earlier post....

Questions 

1) It's my opinion I just dreamed up 3 years because IMHO that should be the VERY VERY minimum as you said there is NO magically time period, again just my opinion...

5) I never said you could AVOID shut down I said be sure to take the proper precautions to try to minimize it as much as possible. Read slower.

6) Again ONLY my opinion. There is no need to go guns a blazing in your first AAS cycle. There is ABSOLUTELY no need to exceed 500mg of test on your first cycle. It's a waste and dumb. I suggest starting low and learning how your body reacts no need to do a gram on your first cycle, again that is dumb.

7) You took it out of context (gee what a surprise) the main point is don't stuff yourself just because. Learn how to eat and what your daily needs (cycle or no cycle) are and adjust and time it out so that it works for you, don't just sit at a chinese buffet and fill your face cause you need 7000k to gain.

8) Whatever...

If your gonna be stupid and reckless with AAS be prepared to be talked to as if your stupid and reckless! There is TONS and TONS of great and important articles on this site so why not use them! Go in the cycle section and the member picture section of the forum. I don't know what I should do laugh or cry. Seriously, all I could say to most is WOW! 

"PM" me if you want to discuss BB backgrounds I'd gladly share mine with you.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> 6lbs in 8 weeks on 500mg of Test E??? Please tell me that's a typo


You got some growing up to do. You dedicate your time to pick apart people who are looking for help. You are pathetic.

----------


## KTY

> troll. You have 10 posts and are already trying to stir the pot. I hope you are in ridiculous competition shape to be mocking the members here. 
> And even if you were, you would be deemed arrogant and narcissistic so it is a lose lose for you. My suggestion... do a little bit of growing up, feel better about yourself... then come back.




OK Mom I will go take a time out! 

 :Aapostpics:

----------


## KTY

> You got some growing up to do. You dedicate your time to pick apart people who are looking for help. You are pathetic.


Wrong again. People that are looking for help do that before they are stupid not after. 

You must be related to that DB from long ago SHOT.  :7up:  Pathetic is right.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Road To Recovery,
> 
> In response to your replies to my earlier post....
> 
> Questions 
> 
> 1) It's my opinion I just dreamed up 3 years because IMHO that should be the VERY VERY minimum as you said there is NO magically time period, again just my opinion... *This is better.*
> 
> 5) I never said you could AVOID shut down I said be sure to take the proper precautions to try to minimize it as much as possible. Read slower. *You start the sentence with "Avoid supressing (shutting down)..." I think I read it just fine.* 
> ...


If someone asks you why, dont automatically think that they disagree with you. On an assumption basis, I agree with you that the OP needs work. But its still unacceptable to attack people. You speak about being amongst men. Well being professional is the best way to express being a man.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Wrong again. People that are looking for help do that before they are stupid not after. 
> 
> You must be related to that DB from long ago SHOT.  Pathetic is right.


Is it me or is this complete gibberish? Is english your first language? 

All you are doing is making yourself less and less credible.

----------


## dtrain000

> Okay I am sorry, I will let you guys coddle and hug him until he is all better. My bad I thought I was in the mens section. 
> 
> As for positive advice. Quit doing gay cycles and do some research. Clearly the OP has not much knowledge and probably with a proper diet and routine he will grow bigger and faster then he did with some PH or slapped together cycle.
> 
> And no I didn't sign up to piss people off...


can u tell me what a "gay" cycle is?

----------


## KTY

> can u tell me what a "gay" cycle is?


The one Duramax is attempting to do... 

He gained a solid 6lbs in 2 months on 500mg of test. So I guess its not a "gay" cycle per se more of a gay attempt at a cycle. My bad. 

Many, many moons ago I gained 18lbs on my first cycle, granted I lost probably half but back then we didn't know what we know to do about proper PCT and minimizing the loss after we come off cycle. This kid gained 6lbs (which easily could have been done without AAS and by what this kid has post he is fair from at his natural peak) I'd really like to see his age, stats, experience, diet, picture but you know that isn't gonna be coming anytime soon.

----------


## KTY

> Is it me or is this complete gibberish? Is english your first language? 
> 
> All you are doing is making yourself less and less credible.


Do you even know what a gym is?? Seriously, your online here 24/7... The SHOT reference is probably too old for you to understand, you were probably still in diapers back in those days.... 

Credible? I don't need to prove my worth  :Icon Rolleyes:  You on the other hand should prove yours as so far I see none.

----------


## KTY

> Ok this is my first post but i am a long time reader. Let me give you alittle background before I get to my question. Im 21 in the military and Ive been working out for about 3 years and Ive done about 3 small cycles none of which Ive done PCT which i regret. Right Now Im on a Deca/Eq stack at 250mg/200mg a week comming down from 500mg/400mg i started with... I have 3 weeks left and shopping around for some PCT. Im looking to do letro for a few weeks but Im looking for some input. what do you guys think? And maybe someone can PM me and point me in a good direction as to where to look.



Found your first ever post R2R! I now understand. You two have fun trying to figure shit out. This place is scary...

 :Tfg: 

Take care boys...

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

Im obviously still over weight, and decided to make this a cutting cycle instead. So 6lbs in 8 weeks and 2.5" off my waist is damn good to me.
Once I get a low enough BF % Ill do a 2nd cycle and things will be different as far as my diet and how many calories I take in.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Found your first ever post R2R! I now understand. You two have fun trying to figure shit out. This place is scary...
> 
> 
> 
> Take care boys...


Oh boy - you found my first post 3.5 yrs ago?

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Do you even know what a gym is?? Seriously, your online here 24/7... The SHOT reference is probably too old for you to understand, you were probably still in diapers back in those days.... 
> 
> Credible? I don't need to prove my worth  You on the other hand should prove yours as so far I see none.


Well since you took your time out to search for my first post that took place a long time ago - how about you search recent posts. And Im pretty sure I know what a gym is, being that I own a personal training company.  :Wink/Grin: 

If you are that old, and you are coming here talking like this... then my assumption that you are pathetic holds more and more true.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> The one Duramax is attempting to do... 
> 
> He gained a solid 6lbs in 2 months on 500mg of test. So I guess its not a "gay" cycle per se more of a gay attempt at a cycle. My bad. 
> 
> Many, many moons ago I gained 18lbs on my first cycle, granted I lost probably half but back then we didn't know what we know to do about proper PCT and minimizing the loss after we come off cycle. This kid gained 6lbs (which easily could have been done without AAS and by what this kid has post he is fair from at his natural peak) I'd really like to see his age, stats, experience, diet, picture but you know that isn't gonna be coming anytime soon.


Many many moons ago - and now your using the term gay? Oh man haha  :LOL: 

You gained 18lbs in a cycle and lost it, and duramax gained 6 lbs interchanging fat with muscle weight. You just a mid life crisis loser who has nothing better to do with yourself. If you are feeling insecure - please, see a therapist. Talk to someone that will actually listen to your pig latin.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Im obviously still over weight, and decided to make this a cutting cycle instead. So 6lbs in 8 weeks and 2.5" off my waist is damn good to me.
> Once I get a low enough BF % Ill do a 2nd cycle and things will be different as far as my diet and how many calories I take in.


What was your body fat before and after

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> What was your body fat before and after


Honestly I dont know what it was before start of cycle. But last week I did a hydrostatic test at our local gym and was 19% and every few days Im looking leaner and leaner and I havent gained a lb nor have I lost a pound.
So Ill take that.

If I could stay 212 til the end of my 12 or 14 weeks but drop another 3-4% of BF Ill be happy.

----------


## KTY

Good luck Fatso and Dumbo you make a great team!!

See ya fella's

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> Good luck Fatso and Dumbo you make a great team!!
> 
> See ya fella's


Good riddance jerk off

If there were more people on this site like you, this site would go to shit

----------


## KTY

> If there were more people on this site like you, this site would go to shit


You and the rest of the other "jerk off's" have already accomplished that I'm afraid...

----------


## binsser

what a TWAT! (KTY)

----------


## MIKEB465

I went to my doctor and my Test is in the low to mid 300"s. I am 45 years young male and i am thinking about going on a regerment, Ya know.... I am looking for helpful information. I am 5'7' and weighing around 200lbs, I have been working out for a while and put some size on but i also seemed to get as they say a pot belly and I take meds for mild anxiety. I want to put some more size on and seemed to peaked out naturally. What do you suggest.. Yes i am new to this forum and I am looking for positive reinforcement, Thanks....

----------


## louiscypher

> Its ok I got plenty of nolva and clomid so Im going to run both just to be on the safe side
> 
> although since i do take 2 pills of each 2 20mg of nolva and 2 50mg of clomid each day. Should I do 1 of each in morning and then 1 of each in afternoon?


Oops old ass post, my bad......

----------


## rock_and_God

> You got some growing up to do. You dedicate your time to pick apart people who are looking for help. You are pathetic.


I agree... you are an asshole... pathetic low life

----------


## danimal79

> Ill type it out later but heres my macros. 250gP/250gC/80gF 2700cals


lol...spend a bit of time in the nutrition sections of this forum, and others. if you have a problem eating more than that, opt for calorie-dense additions/meals. peanut butter, olive oil, milk, juice, etc. this way you'll get your cals, without having to pound down a ton of food.

----------


## stevey_6t9

nice, 3 spam posts in a row! ^

----------


## CraigWatts

Call me crazy but I think KTY is right.

He's giving the kid sh*t because the kid is a living example of how to do everything wrong.

Clearly the kid doesnt know he did it wrong, so hearing it is important - especially for those who surf by here and dont know ... at least we've got an experienced guy layin down the facts .... 

Should he be a dick? Yeah. Maybe he should. Its dangerous to do this stuff wrong, and its stupid and reckless. That warrants being a dick.

In my opinion.

----------


## iain

^ I'd tend to agree with you there. Playing with serious shit you don't understand can have big consequences. He could use the wake up call.

----------


## binsser

6lbs in 8 weeks on 500mg of Test E is low but theres ways of saying things and not being nob...... your deits ****ed mate lololol no offence change to turkey -chicken no carbs after 6 oclock... on work out your bmi/tdee/ if taking test youll need pct which would consist of nolva as its better than clomid slightly and youll need a few thousand iu of hcg so you do need just to study each thing first bud and then when you think your reading have a go but diet has to be in major check and your training/rest to everyone else yeah he might have a little in experiance lolol but to flame him straight of the bat the bloke a twat(kty) my advice to him is to take he tren and shitty attitude and stick it uo his fcking ass hes a dick ???? you just cant speak to people like that its dis-respectfull!!!!

----------


## R1Guy

Nice thread revival  :Haha:

----------


## binsser

lol ehhhhhhhhh yeah ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## yungone501

> You and the rest of the other "jerk off's" have already accomplished that I'm afraid...


This guy has to be one of the biggest retards ive seen yet...wow!

----------


## lifter65

guys hes an e-tough guy and your letting him win!, stop replying to him lol

----------

